# Limiting New User Posts



## clarity (May 5, 2015)

Is there anyway that we can limit the amount of posts that new the users can make? I am so tired of them posting stupid stuff just to get their post count up. Can we limit them to one post per hour or something for the first week?


----------



## tonyg (May 5, 2015)

@clarity I'm 100% in agreement, but from the forum owner's point of view, that would likely translate to reduced new user signups and ultimately less $$.

I'm curious as to the take of @MannDude.


----------



## joepie91 (May 5, 2015)

That seems like throwing out the baby with the bathwater to me. It's perfectly possible for a legitimate new user to make a lot of (good) posts in a short amount of time.

Just deal with the problematic users instead, and/or hide the post count from the profile block.


----------



## MannDude (May 5, 2015)

I've already considered removing the post count requirement for new offers. The idea was that providers would respect and participate the community that they utilize to solicit services but some are shameless and will stop by once a week to make some posts, post an offer, and leave.


----------



## drmike (May 5, 2015)

I have the solution, just scold the person posting useless or tell me to 

I understand people new here getting chatty in mass.   The one line barely EngWish responses are the issue.    Just as bad as a certain host that went mass posting sales drum-ups on threads all over the other day. Next time I slap about such behavior I am PM'ing the person my comments too, so they have to see such eventually.


----------



## clarity (May 5, 2015)

For me, I am not trying to create an issue here. I wouldn't say that I'm the most active user or that I post any useful content. I just have noticed that when I visit and the new content area is heavily populated it is a new user posting useless one liners.


I am not sure why they are doing it. I don't view the offer sections so I don't tie the two together. I guess it is related to meeting that requirement, but they have to realize that useless posts would turn most people away from their services. For me, I already know who is getting my business, and I don't use the forums for that anymore.


----------



## Servers4You (May 6, 2015)

clarity said:


> Is there anyway that we can limit the amount of posts that new the users can make? I am so tired of them posting stupid stuff just to get their post count up. Can we limit them to one post per hour or something for the first week?


I completely agree in this, it would stop those who just want to post offers and not participate in the forum.


----------



## Time4VPS (Sep 15, 2015)

Even I'm quite a new user here, I should agree with Clarity's post. However, this forum is quite clean and there isn't hundreds of lame comments, so thanks to moderators  Moreover, I think there are plenty of ways to moderate comments, for example if a new user writes a comment, which is less than 100 characters, he gets auto alert "Are you sure your comment is legit? Please review it or click confirm to proceed". I've seen this technique years ago at one music forum and I should say this system really worked, because it reminds to all 'trolls' that there could be consequences.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 15, 2015)

I do not feel spammed on this forum. If someone spams he/she might get a clap and thats it.


----------



## HN-Matt (Sep 15, 2015)

Hey, at least this place doesn't have a '_Your comment is awaiting moderation_' purgatory zone aimed at suppressing negative views like certain scammy product review blogs out there, eh? I haven't noticed any silent LET-style content deletion yet either. _~knocks on wood~_

Oh, and I agree with the OP!


----------



## joepie91 (Sep 15, 2015)

Time4VPS said:


> Even I'm quite a new user here, I should agree with Clarity's post. However, this forum is quite clean and there isn't hundreds of lame comments, so thanks to moderators  Moreover, I think there are plenty of ways to moderate comments, for example if a new user writes a comment, which is less than 100 characters, he gets auto alert "Are you sure your comment is legit? Please review it or click confirm to proceed". I've seen this technique years ago at one music forum and I should say this system really worked, because it reminds to all 'trolls' that there could be consequences.



That sounds like a good idea to me, actually, also for the longer term. Reminds me of this.


----------

